# Cranberry Pills for dogs ?



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Can you give cranberry pills to dogs? The vet isn't open today, and I wanted to ask before I went to the store. Looks like Skylie is coming down with a UTI again:doh:.. what else, right? 

I plan on calling the vet tomorrow to get antibiotics....

Thanks


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I've given them to Tasia quite a few times and they seemed to help.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, I have used them with success on myself and on dogs


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

okay great! Thanks. I'll go pick them up today.

Do you give one daily all the time, or just when they start having symptoms ?


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

From what I understand, it only aids in prevention, but doesn't help once bacteria is already present ? 

Does anyone know how many mg they can have?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I too have a dog who has had several UTI's in the past year. We have started her on cranberry supplement to see if we can stop them. I agree I have been told they can aid in prevention, not once they have one. 

I was told to get "Cranasure" it is a supplement from Ocean Spray if my memory serves me correctly. I am having trouble finding it but I was told most health food, and higher end grocery stores should have it. I have not checked out those stores in my area. I checked one small health food but they did not have it. Meanwhile I just have her on our grocery store brand. I did see a cranberry supplement at GNC the other day too. I give Teddi one capsule 2 times a day. At first we opened it in her food, and she ate it fine, now we just drop the capsule in and she eats it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Nature's Farmacy West makes a Cran Tri C supplement that's supposed to be good.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## liz08 (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that cranberry supplements are most helpful when used to prevent a UTI, but I think that they are somewhat helpful if you or your dog already has one. I don't know if they will completely get rid of the infection, but they might help, and that should help provide a little relief until you get something from the vet. But if your dog is prone to getting them, I would definitely try giving him a supplement on a regular basis.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When my old golden got his first kidney infection at about age 10 my vet put him on Science Diet k/d for 3 months and on antibiotics for 2 weeks. I also started giving him the same one day canberry pill hubby and I take. Truck drivers are known for have kidney problems as their kidneys take a beating in that rig Years ago my Mom and sister had frequent uti's and the doc put them on dranberry juice and it helped. Anyway, I continued on with giving Buck the cranberry casl each day til his death a little over 2 years later and he never had another infection.

KayCee had a malformed, but perfectly working kidney and I have her a cranberry every day and she never once had a kidney infection. So in my eyes, it isn't going to hurt a thing and may prevent infections.


----------



## liz08 (Dec 8, 2008)

I think cranberry supplements help primarily to help prevent UTIs from occurring in the first place. However, I do believe that can at least help somewhat when you or your dog is already battling one. It definitely can't hurt. And since your vet isn't in right now, I'd go ahead and get some cranberry supplements, and get the pup started on them right away until you're able to see the vet for something stronger. And if your dog is prone to them, you might try supplementing with them a couple times a week or so to help prevent them from reoccurring.


----------



## zeus&prettiesmomma (Oct 1, 2012)

*frequent UTI*

U can use cranberry pills to prevent and Vitamin C to cure. My female gets them and i have never had to use antibiotics


----------

